# Hedgie-Induced Superpowers?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I had this idea earlier tonight while cleaning Lily's cage and couldn't resist making it into a thread. Has anyone else noticed that they've gained any special "superpowers" since becoming a hedgie slave? Any new-found resistance to mealworm-induced squeamishness? Or perhaps the amazing ability to laugh when suddenly finding yourself covered in pee or poops? I'm sure there's one superpower that everyone's found...the sudden ability to spend much more money that you should on a little bundle of prickles that weighs only a pound! :lol: 
For my part, the superpowers I've gained are...

- the gift to ignore the unpleasant smells attacking my nose as I clean a well-loved wheel
- the ability to count kibble at super-sonic speeds
- the capability to scan a section of carpet or blanket in 20 seconds and spot any shed quills (before finding them the hard way in my foot!)

Feel free to share any superpowers that you've discovered in yourself!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I always enjoy reading your stories and contributions. Just making the comments that you have just made continues to prove my point (not that you need to prove anything)! You are a meticulous, caring and loving hedgie Mommy. Plus you have a wonderful sense of humor with that touch of dryness that I so adore!!!!!!!!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

-The ability to cook a full course meal with a hedgie in the crook of my arm
-to poop scoop without a scooper


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I love this thread it made my morning  

-Ability to rip apart, clean and put back togethor a cage in supersonic speed
-Added agility from putting the wheel back on without dropping the wingnut on the floor 
-Hedgie communication and understanding all that can be said in a look lol


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Although its been just a few months of me owning Pinchita i have gained, already, quite a few super powers. and they are...
- the ability to resist the awful smell and wetness of pee dripping down my arm every time I wake her up.  
- the ability to scrape off the dried pieces of smeared poopy on her wheel and then wipe it down in less then 5 minutes!  
-the ability to resist waking her up much during the day and playing w/ her. (which BTW is really hard) :| 
...and my newest, is the power of invisibility when it comes to picking up pinchitas igloo and and cleaning all the poop in there without her noticing at all  

...and i believe Pinchita has gained a power her self  
i am pretty sure she has some kind of invisible laser beam type thing that shoots out of her eyes into mine, when shes taking a bath, and she hypnotizes me so i cant help but to take her out and dry her off (i bet its the cuteness.lol)...I have to start getting some invincibility to that one :| :lol: hehe


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

The ability to wrangle stray crickets in the blink of an eye...
The ability to clip nails at lightning speed before the hedgies can pull their feet away...
The ability to hold crickets for my not-so-talented hunters and not get my fingers bitten off...
The ability to perform two complete cage scrub-downs and hedgie baths in the time it takes the cage liners to complete their washer and dryer cycles...

and finally..

The ability to withstand the pain of Chloe's incredibly sharp third set of quills which for some reason are 100 times sharper than her baby quills without wincing and insist to hesistant onlookers that it doesn't really hurt that much.... lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

All of those sound like very useful superpowers for hedgie parents.  

I think I have developed superhuman hearing and can now detect Quigley's nighttime sounds and trouble making from the other room. As well as superhuman speed when I have to save him from danger (like when he jumped off my lap and I had to catch him).


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would say mine are..

-The ability to ignore the random pieces of purple Carefresh that are scattered about on my clothes and in my hair beforing heading into the office. 

-As other mentioned, the ability to be poo'd and pee'd on and not think anything of it other than "how do the poopies look?" :roll: 

-The ability to randomly make up hedgehog songs as I am cleaning their cages so they are aware of my presence.

-The ability of holding my big lady hog in one hand as I set up my blankets for "exploring" time. 

-The ability of being extremely overprotective and sharing hog-time with the husband because he clearly doesn't know ALL that I know.. :lol: :lol: 

I love my kids. 

ps
I seriously did just pick out a huge purple flake of Carefresh from my hair.... excellent.... :shock:


----------



## Winterhedge (Jan 7, 2010)

I have only had my new baby girl Winter for 2 nights, but apparently I have gained the superpower of sleeping peacefully through the night, even though she lives in my bedroom. 

(I must admit that this power is probably augmented by the fact that her wheel is new and therefore still quiet and she is only 8 weeks old, so her overnight shenanigans only last about 2 - 3 hours at a time before she takes a well deserved nap in between them.) 

She seems to wake me around 7:30 each morning with one final cage remodel project, and it's the nicest alarm clock imaginable :lol:


----------

